# lejos plugin installation@eclipse?



## Gast (16. Okt 2006)

So nach 3 Stunden Versuche/nutzlose Internetsuche wende ich mich nun doch mit ner simplen Installation an euch.
Und zwar habe ich mir die neuste Version von lejos gezogen und das plugin das diese Version für eclipse 3.2 (hab ich auch) verfügbar machen soll.

Ich hab im Internet recht schnell diese Hilfe gefunden. Nun scheint die nicht ganz auf meine eclipse und lejos Version zu passen und ich komm zu folgendem Problem: Unter Windows --> Preferences kommt zwar lejos aber da kann ich kein pfad angeben wo das lejos liegt. Folglich findet mein eclipse es auch nicht. Also hab ich weiter gesucht und hab des lejos Ordner schließlich unter classpath files hinzugefügt (oder muss ich hier jede einzelne jar file aus den ordnern hinzufügen??) aber da ging auch nix.

Daraufhin habe ich allen lejos kram nochmal runtergeladen und weitergesucht und nix gefunden drum schreib ich jetzt hier...


----------



## Gast (17. Okt 2006)

Vielleicht hab ich mich gestern abend flasch ausgedrückt wenn keine antowrten kommen...
Ich hab alles so gemacht wie s in der Anleitung steht und jetzt makiert mein eclipse ein


```
import josx.platform.rcx
```

als Fehler obwohl es eigentlich gehn müsste :-(
Vielleicht versteh ich auch einfach was mit ClassPath angeben falsch... Hoffe jetzt kommt irgendwas was mir hilft ;-)

gruß


----------



## Wildcard (17. Okt 2006)

Ich denke die fehlenden Antworten liegen eher daran das kaum jemand je lejos verwendet hat  :wink:


----------



## Gast (17. Okt 2006)

kann ich mir denken...

aber ich hab gehofft das vielleicht jemand da allgemein was einfällt, zumindest was ich probieren könnte etc...


----------

